# experience with TileRedi shower pans?



## blender (Aug 20, 2007)

Does anybody have any experience with TileRedi pre-fabricated shower pans?
I'm considering using one for a bathroom remodeling project, and looking for any unbiased feedback from fellow DIYers.

It looks like a good alternative solution to a traditional mortar bed/liner tiled shower pan.
http://www.tileredi.com

any thoughts?

cheers.


----------



## Mr. Tile (Aug 30, 2007)

I am a local contractor in NY and have had great experience using Tile Redi shower bases. Quick install makes my life easier and my customers happy. I would recommend this product to anyone looking for a tiled shower.
Tony


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Mr. Tile said:


> I am a local contractor in NY and have had great experience using Tile Redi shower bases. Quick install makes my life easier and my customers happy. I would recommend this product to anyone looking for a tiled shower.
> Tony


I have looked at the product on occassion, but the mention of epoxy anything sends most of the tile guys in my area scurring in the other directon. Must the thinset be epoxy based as they recommend or would one of the modified high perfornmance thinsets work?


----------



## dasajame (Feb 4, 2008)

Blender,

Did you decide to go ahead with the tile-redi installation? If so, what was your experience like? thanks!


----------



## Tonyho (Dec 11, 2014)

*Tile redi*



troubleseeker said:


> I have looked at the product on occassion, but the mention of epoxy anything sends most of the tile guys in my area scurring in the other directon. Must the thinset be epoxy based as they recommend or would one of the modified high perfornmance thinsets work?


First, it's a non-returnable if ordered. Exchange only and they will cost you a 20% restocking fee + $150 shipping fee. 
Second, epoxy thin set is horrible. Must be a pro tiler to do the job right. It set too quick.
Third, dont follow the video instruction on youtube. It has a flex problem if not done right. They made you think installation is easy, it's not.
Fourth, cheap material for the price. 
If you still think go forward with Tile Redi, order it from Home Depot, you will have a 90 day return guaranteed by Home Depot.
Good luck. Myself... Never again buying anything from Tile Redi


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Tile Redi Shower Pan Question - Kitchen & Bath Remodeling - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum

Lots of good reading here---many failures--I suggest you check out the Schluter shower pan--


----------

